# Need Some Help



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Well my mom is having HUGE problems with her tank and I am stumped. The tank is about 8 months old so it has been cycled. 

The problems began when she bought 3 new guppies. I told her to quarantine them but she is stubborn, LOL. So I went to take a look for her because all the new guppies died and they had fungus. The guppies are dying left and right. About 8 guppies have died.

Something else I did notice is that even the guppies with NO fungus are dying too. 

Tank Size: 10 gallons
Fish that Died: About 8 guppies & 1 Cory.
Fish Left: A few guppy Fry
Symptoms: Flashing and shimmying as well. Only 3 of the new guppies had fungus that I saw, the rest (her old guppies) had no fungus at all but died.

Water Results: Ammonia = 0ppm, Nitrite = 0ppm, Nitrate = 0ppm
Well that is what has me stumped, no nitrates! I cleaned her tans yesterday, did a 50% water change but she still should have Nitrates. 

Tank Maintenance: I go clean her tank every week – yes she get’s out of cleaning her tank, LOL. 
Medications used: Jungle Fungus Clear, Melafix combined with Primafix, Salt and some other Antibacterial Medication – Im not sure what is was. She put it in there and threw out the bottle.

Im so confused if it is a sickness/fungus, her water or both?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

You didnt post the PH - thats weird about the nitrate reading - it should be showing something. What did the fungus look like??


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Did you take the carbon out of the filter when you put the meds in? You aren't combining those meds together, are you? Did the cory have fungus too? If it didn't, it might have died because of the salt, if you had any in there when it was alive. Sorry if these questions seem stupid, I just want to make sure.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

The pH is 7.5 and is stable. I thought maybe pH shock but it's been really stable.



> Did you take the carbon out of the filter when you put the meds in? You aren't combining those meds together, are you? Did the cory have fungus too? If it didn't, it might have died because of the salt, if you had any in there when it was alive. Sorry if these questions seem stupid, I just want to make sure.


Yes, the carbon was removed. No, the medications were given at different times. When a new medication was given we did a water change and put the carbon in and repeated these steps. I wish I new what antibacterial meds she used and "if" she used them properly. I think she was panicked and dumped some crap in. :-? The cory died before the salt was used. 

These aren't stupid questions at all! You need to know so you can help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppy Disease- Tetrahymena.
It's a confounding illness, to say the least, and it'll fool you every time.
Google it for more info, but the short of it is that you treat it the same way as you would treat ick.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, thank you very much. I have't herd of that before. I'll definitely look that up and send her the name as well.


----------

